# A few new bowls for the showroom (Unless my wife sees them)



## Schroedc (Jan 8, 2016)

Spent the last two days giving the Oneway a workout and today got everything buffed out and polished. I did about a dozen bowls and here are my favorites:

Back Row: 
Curly Maple with a few nice black stains through it 8.5 Diameter, about 4 deep
Black Locust Almost 9 Diameter, 2.75 deep
Front Row:
Tulip Poplar 8 Diameter, 3 deep
Maple with some funky white spalty area 9.25 Diameter including the rim and about 2 deep
Walnut with some funky inclusions 7.5 Diameter, 2 deep

All were finished with a couple coats of WOP and then buffed on the Beall system.



 

I also did this one, not sure if I like it or not, looks a lot like an ashtray for some reason. I guess this is what happens when you try to translate a vision in your head and the piece of wood doesn't quite want to go there. I think if I'd started with about a 9 inch block and done larger wings it would have worked the way I envisioned it. 6.5 inch square, a couple inches deep. It was originally supposed to get feet off of the "wings" but anything I mocked up looked off balance so I chucked it back up and turned a little flat spot on the bottom to sit on a table. I've got a little more sanding to do, just gave it a quick rub to show the color.

Reactions: Like 14 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice work, they're all pretty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 8, 2016)

Very cool Colin! Love em all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice work!
Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 8, 2016)

That was a workout. Very nice work Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 8, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> That was a workout. Very nice work Colin.



Vacuum chuck makes it go a lot faster!


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 9, 2016)

Man .....those are nice !!!
You guys spit these rascals out like .......
Wild west show.....over the shoulder....between the legs.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow, nice bowls, your shop musta been filled with chips.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2016)

Purdy stuff Colin, I really like that last one! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 9, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Wow, nice bowls, your shop musta been filled with chips.....



Nope, Only the barrel on my Dust Collector  I've got a hose set up as a shop vac, open the blast gate, suck it all up and poof! it's clean. I don't like standing in a pile of chips so I vacuum the floor some after every bowl....


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 11, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Nope, Only the barrel on my Dust Collector  I've got a hose set up as a shop vac, open the blast gate, suck it all up and poof! it's clean. I don't like standing in a pile of chips so I vacuum the floor some after every bowl....


I love to stand in chips. Standing on concrete is hard on a big guys feet.
By the way great bowls. I really like the last one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 14, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

